# I am the American Flag -- Robin Williams



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1039615052748073



Appropriate for today. Enjoy!

Ralph


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

*God Bless the* U.S.A.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I like the sentiment, but wonder, given that he was a very liberal liberal and it has been said about him "Williams is a staunch supporter of the Democratic party, perhaps one of the most liberal actors in Hollywood-which is saying a lot." and he is reported to be an atheist, etc...
I wonder if the stage being in the shape of a swastika was just a very uncool coincidence or if it is his acting ability coupled with his super ego which made him want to see if he could get a bunch of conservative-minded people to cheer for him while he was standing atop the swastika-shaped stage. 

73, Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I didn't think the stage was swastika shaped.

I did like the way Williams presented his thoughts on the flag. I guess I'm just Liberal-Republican-Conservative-Democrat Independent Thinker.

Ralph


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I, as well, liked the presentation. I had seen it before, and never had given it a thought. As I watched it today, it just jumped out at me. Maybe my mind is playing tricks on me.









73, Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Never ever a fan of Robin Williams....I was not surprised that he took his own life....you could see psychosis in his humor and actions.

Regards, Mike


----------

